# A Second chance for Second Life?



## Astro Pen (Dec 29, 2020)

Is the insane reality of the covid global reset another chance for 2003's  _Second Life_, a virtual world, to take off ?
A place in cyberspace where you can create, play, do business and build. Basically be free like the old days.





						Official Site | Second Life - Virtual Worlds, Virtual Reality, VR, Avatars, and Free 3D Chat
					

Second Life's official website. Second Life is a free 3D virtual world and original metaverse where users can create, connect, and chat with others from around the world using voice and text.




					secondlife.com
				



a business example




The  general introductory video


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 29, 2020)

Technically, it is feasible, but may not get sufficient buy in from users. I was involved many years ago with a similar product, a virtual environment targeting business users. One of the surprising discoveries was that it actually encouraged one on one interactions following virtual meetings. Having audio tied to virtual location allowed participants to walk over to a corner and have a private conversation. I just saw that the product was discontinued in April 2016.

Certainly there is some value in virtual worlds, but getting business acceptance does not seem viable.


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a membership in Second Life. 11 Years plus and they have been around since 2003.
It's an easy to use platform for simulations; however, though there is no limit to what you can do, there are limits associated with machine performance and the idiocy of allowing every one to program scripts into everything that tends to create horrific performance for many sims.

It's an interesting social platform and productivity for creativity is often throttled by that.

For what I wanted to accomplish--in the area of art--I found it worked better to use openSim which is the simulator engine they use.  It takes a bit of set-up to get started; but it has the same look of Second Life, is easier to get work done and as a member I could import stuff that was workable in my sim into the Second Life sim. 
'
They have a base membership in Second Live that is free and then paid that were around 70 US per year. I did the paid membership for a while; however to make it work for the creative art it would take buying a sim for private use and that is quite pricey for a year, which means you'd have to parcel it out to renters which would then create a problem with creative room.

They have sandboxes; however even with a minimum number of users it can become a circus trying to work.

The social side was interesting, but it is predicated around the same social platform as gaming.

Once again, for what I wanted to do, OpenSim was the way to go.





						OpenSimulator
					






					opensimulator.org


----------



## AlexH (Jan 10, 2021)

I remember hearing about Second Life many years ago. Is it a similar kind of thing to Animal Crossing?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 11, 2021)

what global reset? nuthin has changed round here that matters.


----------

